

"How Do I Get C Namespaces?" and "How do I get Python Slices in C?" - AndreyKarpov
http://blog.808inorganic.com/2012/06/how-do-i-get-c-namespaces-how-do-i-get.html

======
duskwuff
At least one of the suggestions here (using structure full of function
pointers as a namespace substitute) is likely to have a significant negative
impact on performance. Don't do that.

~~~
xemdetia
This is actually untrue. I had a follow up post regarding the criticisms I
had. The only negative attribute to the namespace substitute was that
functions weren't being inlined.

[http://blog.808inorganic.com/2012/07/bad-coders-doing-bad-
th...](http://blog.808inorganic.com/2012/07/bad-coders-doing-bad-
things-1-of-2.html)

